# Oops. Has anyone repaired an acrylic tub in here?



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I was soldering an MIP onto a diverter spout stub out today. As usual, I jam a piece of cardboard underneath it to catch any drips.

I figured my rag would stop the drips from rolling or bouncing around.

Boy was I wrong.

One blob bounced off the cardboard and landed smack dab in the middle of the tub.

The solder came off, but what it left behind was a "scar" on the surface of the acrylic. I can feel it with my fingernail, so I know it ain't coming off.

The HO is pretty understanding, and I told her that i'd take care of it. I called around, and found a Mirolin Repair Kit for about $90.00 - but it seems that the kit is more for fixing cracks - not surface blemishes.

I read the tub paperwork, and it suggested sanding the spot down with 600 grit wet sandpaper, then buffing it with an automotive wax.

Being Saturday, all the tub repair guys I can find in the yellow pages are off till Monday.

Is this something I'd want to try myself? I've wetsanded and polished metal and plastic headlights before, but never a fixture.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Last time we needed a tub repair, the repair was less than $90.00. Personally I would leave it to the experts rather than turning an easy fix into a more costly fix.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

polishing compound has smoothed out scratches for me...$4.00 it works..

a little sanding if its somewhat deep to feather..but if its the surface only it will work


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Hire a tub repair man, last time we had to it was only $125, and that was to fix a hole. You could try something cheap and easy, if it messes it up, call the repair man


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just want to echo what was said, hire someone who does it for a living. I was on a job when a guy dropped an electrical box on the tub bench, repair cost 125.00 with a trip charge added in.

Its just not cost effective for you to try it yourself, think of the billable time lost.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had a lot of tubs repaired...a little solder spot will disappear..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If the color is not affected try this. get 4000 grit wet sand paper. Use straight strokes, not circular and plenty of water. Back & forth & up & down. the polish with white bar compound and a buffer. Unless you're trying to get out a gouge, don't use less than 1200 grit. It'll cut too much material and the acrylic finish is thinner than you think.

Take it slow.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

If it was more of a scuff on the smooth part, i'd try and wetsand it out myself.

But, I think I'm going to do what makes the most sense, and hire a pro to do it - especially if it can be done for $100-120.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont know what to do here with the worried answers.. Ive repaired acrylic before..The acrylic has a clearcoat over the fiberglass. If youve ever used rubbing compound or polishing compound, it smears the surface when you go a while then buffs smooth. A solder spot is just right for this. My final appeal for its simplicity.


----------

